# مجموعة تصاميم من التراث الفلسطيني



## ابو بحـر (12 مايو 2011)

كلمات جميلة 





صورة 15/5




[img=http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/3098/155b.th.jpg]




ليست بحاجة الى شرح 




صورة قبر الشهيد ناجي العلي تخليدا لذكراه


----------

